# outdoor brooder



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I cant take it anymore... tomorrow I have the day off of work, I was going to go chase miriam turkeys around with my bow, but I can NOT stand the chickens in my basement any longer... Man do those thing get stinky as they get close to moving outside... 
I have a few that are fully feathers and ready to go to the coop, however I failed to get their minicoop set up before we got 30 inches of wet heavy snow. I have decided to block a section of the main coop out, and try to use that. This will allow the birds to get to know each other without any physical interactions.
but after those 8, I have 25 more.. man... I should have just built the brooder outside to begin with...
In order to make it outdoor safe I am putting a heavy hardware cloth on all opening, upgrading the wood by putting some insulation over, then another piece of wood. this will help hold the heat from the lamp. I can stack my 2 2-footers next to my 4x4 and have them all next to my house so they wont be predator bait. They will be closer tot he compost pile, and easier to clean, they will also get a ton more fresh air, as the air in the basement is dusty... and ive noticed a bit of sneezing due to it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You would not have been anyone I could point at and say unprepared. You must have been beyond busy this Winter.

The turkeys thank you, though.


----------

